# Soundcard



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anyone have any measurements, or reviews of soundcards they've bought. I accidently wasted 40 bucks on a Turtle Beach sound card as an "upgrade" from my Realtek Onboard soundcard but the bass response drops off 4th order or more once it gets down to 30 Hz. I can't have that for my theater. I need help fast.


----------



## gem (Nov 24, 2007)

Try something from Auzentech. I run their X-Plosion Cinema and am happy with it. ($100.00) 
I believe M-Audio has one that might be a little cheaper.($80) 
There are good audiophile ones (usually external usb)


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I've made up my mind on the E-MU 2020. I'll see if I can find someone who's done measurements, or can and ask them.

Thanks for the suggestions, if the 2020 turns out bad I'll check out those.


----------



## gem (Nov 24, 2007)

I never heard of the 2020?? I've heard of the 1616 or the 1212 or the 1010


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Has anyone looked at the new one they should have out the end of this quarter? It looks pretty cool. It is HDMI 1.3 compatible so we can get uncompressed sound.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/audio/3992-auzen-hdmi-1-3-board-pics-info.html


----------

